# Two Lenses to be Announced Shortly.....



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 4, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/two-lenses-to-be-announced-shortly/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/two-lenses-to-be-announced-shortly/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE 2*


</strong>A new 50mm will be coming in 2013, as the 35 f/2 gets replaced with a new IS version. The EF 24-70 f/4L IS definitely coming, which we knew for sure. I’m willing to wager the pricing below is also not accurate. I probably shouldn’t have posted unconfirmed information about these 2 lenses so quickly. <strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*


</strong>Below is some unconfirmed information in regards to price and weight of the new EF 24-70 f/4L IS, rate it as [CR1] for now.</p>
<ul>
<li>EF 24-70 f/4L IS $849 and weighing 545g</li>
<li>EF 50 f/1.4 IS $799</li>
</ul>
<p>As mentioned earlier, I’m confident about the new 24-70, but the 2nd lens, I’m not 100% sure on. There are so many coming down the pipeline.</p>
<p><strong>Two New Lenses


</strong>We hear that Canon will announce two new lenses very shortly.</p>
<p>We’re pretty sure one of them will be the EF 24-70 f/4L IS, still working out the second one. There are lots of candidates including the 14-24 f/2.8L, 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS, 50 f/1.4, 50 f/2 IS, 135 f/2L IS and the 35 f/1.4L II.</p>
<p>More to come…..</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## albron00 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmmm... let me guess.... 50mm f1.4 IS and 24-70mm f4 IS ??


----------



## rh81photo (Nov 4, 2012)

albron00 said:


> Hmmm... let me guess.... 50mm f1.4 IS and 24-70mm f4 IS ??



Sounds plausible. a new standard fullframe prime and a stadard-zoom. would fit the 6D niceley. My guess: both reasonable quality (in Line with 24mmIS, 28mmIS, 40mm STM) and pricing at something like 600$-700$ for the prime and 950$ for the Zoom. without the "L" ofc.

I doubt that it's a f1.4 aperture with IS for the prime, but apart from that...let's see


----------



## AG (Nov 4, 2012)

Im curious though.

What if they were to release a 50mm Prime that was aimed at video users, and also the 24-70mm too. Say both at f2.8 or higher. Maybe even make the diameter a standard 77m across the range.

Sure the photography guys wont be happy, especially if they had gearing for follow focus's built in and internal zooming/focusing it could be a pretty big seller for the guys that use 5D's, 1D's and C100/300 for video.


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 4, 2012)

Does the 200-400 L IS x1.4 count as already having been "announced"?
We know it's out there in the wild testing, puts it a rung above others like a 50mm that only surfaced last week (rumour-wise).


----------



## pwp (Nov 4, 2012)

albron00 said:


> Hmmm... let me guess.... 50mm f1.4 IS and 24-70mm f4 IS ??


Yes these are the most likely. That 50 replacement has been coming for years now! Not sure it will be a f/1.4 though, as it would cannabalise sales of the 50 f/1.2L. 

-PW


----------



## pierceography (Nov 4, 2012)

Want want want WANT 14-24mm f/2.8L. I'm sick of Nikon owning this range, and would love for a good IQ UW.

I could easily make a 14-24mm my next lens purchase if it came to fruition.


----------



## Ricku (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm holding my thumbs for the 14-24L or a 16-35 III.

Edit: Why no "CR-rating" on this rumor?


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Nov 4, 2012)

two EF-L lenses? I must be dreaming! From the past I would think if anything one would be an ef-L and the other is an ef-s?!


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 4, 2012)

Like many I would love to see (and buy) a Canon 14-24 f/2.8L and a 50 1.4 with good image and build quality a long long time ago... 
...so Canon decided to make a 24-70 f/4L IS, and I wouldn't be surprised if the 2nd would be a 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS
(announced now and delivered 6 to 8 months later, or 68 months later  )


----------



## nonac (Nov 5, 2012)

Doesn't really matter. It will be months before you ever see one. What happened to the 200-400 that was all over the place at the Olympics? Pictures of it in the wild emerged a long, long time ago and nothing to be said.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2012)

nonac said:


> Doesn't really matter. It will be months before you ever see one. What happened to the 200-400 that was all over the place at the Olympics? Pictures of it in the wild emerged a long, long time ago and nothing to be said.


It hasn't been officially announced yet, big difference, in case that escaped you


----------



## davidchang (Nov 5, 2012)

my fingers are crossed for the 35L ii


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 5, 2012)

135mm f/1.8L IS USM.


----------



## nonac (Nov 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't really matter. It will be months before you ever see one. What happened to the 200-400 that was all over the place at the Olympics? Pictures of it in the wild emerged a long, long time ago and nothing to be said.
> ...



It still doesn't matter, months pass even after they are announced. How long ago was the 500 and 600 II's announced? They have only recently started becoming available. Don't hold your breath with Canon, it will drive you crazy.


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 5, 2012)

How come is it that when Nikon announces a new lens it's available within weeks, when Canon's availability is within years ?

Sounds like we know we're behind the competition, but if you are patient for 2 more years, you'll actually see some novelty.... so please don't switch to Nikon immediately.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll take one of each....50mm f1.4 and/or 14-24mm f2.8 - Don't care IS or not IS.


----------



## hmmm (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Two Lenses to be Announced Shortly..... *UPDATE**

24-105 L is 670 g (1.67 pound), the new rumored 24-70 f4L IS is 545 g (1.21 pound). Nearly a half pound lighter. That part would be good.

White box 24-105 can be gotten for maybe $950: a savings $100 (comparing apples to apples, savings of 200 over what the 24-105 USA is going for today at B&H).

If this new lens has better optical performance within its range, better IS, faster AF it might be of interest. Otherwise, the 24-105 is still worth the extra money for the extra range, imho. It all depends on how good the lens turns out to be.

Is this a replacement for the 24-105? Is it going to be the kit lens for the 6D instead of the previously mentioned 6D + 24-105? Or a different kit variant? Will Canon offer the 6D + 24-70 ff4L IS at significantly less than the $2899 pre-order pre-announced for the 6D + 24-105 f4L IS? The retail price difference of the lenses suggests 6D + 24-70f4L [email protected] $2699 as an initial retail price.


----------



## Springf (Nov 5, 2012)

I just hope they don't use STM on the new 50 f/1.4 if it going to release this one...

the 40mm STM focus slower compare to USM ones and produce noise also.


----------



## Ben Taylor (Nov 5, 2012)

davidchang said:


> my fingers are crossed for the 35L ii



+ 1 !!!

Would love to see a 35mm f/1.4L II come out with equivalent weather sealing to the 24mm f/1.4L II. IS isn't really a big issue for me at that focal length so I wouldn't be too concerned if that wasn't included.


----------



## Woody (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Two Lenses to be Announced Shortly..... *UPDATE**



hmmm said:


> 24-105 L is 670 g (1.67 pound), the new rumored 24-70 f4L IS is 545 g (1.21 pound). Nearly a half pound lighter. That part would be good.
> 
> White box 24-105 can be gotten for maybe $950: a savings $100 (comparing apples to apples, savings of 200 over what the 24-105 USA is going for today at B&H).
> 
> ...



If the 24-70 f/4L IS has better image quality (and it should since it has a shorter range than the 24-105 f/4L IS), weighs less, costs less and is available as kit lens of 6D, I'll get it in a heartbeat.

The new 50 f/1.4 IS sounds intriguing too.

Now, that's the way to go, Canon. Sony got it all wrong: fabulous sensors, decent cameras but no lenses.


----------



## Ew (Nov 5, 2012)

If the 50 IS comes - it will be 2.0 or slower. We seem to be getting slower with IS on new glass.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 5, 2012)

14-24L? Don't tempt me!! But, if its not much better than the 14L prime, and it's $2900, then that's not too tempting.


----------



## Woody (Nov 5, 2012)

Ew said:


> If the 50 IS comes - it will be 2.0 or slower. We seem to be getting slower with IS on new glass.



I suspect it's because many folks want IS and reduced weight. I am not saying everyone is looking for those attributes, but statistically, that is probably the case. 

For me, I will take a 50 f/1.4 over 50 f/2 IS any time. The 50 f/1.4 is sufficiently low weight for me.


----------



## bvukich (Nov 5, 2012)

Ew said:


> If the 50 IS comes - it will be 2.0 or slower. We seem to be getting slower with IS on new glass.



You're probably basing that on the 24/2.8IS & 28/2.8IS, but you have to remember fast standard primes are much easier (cheaper) to make and more necessary than fast wide primes. If there's any way they can keep it 1.4 and still meet their cost targets I'm sure they will.


----------



## hmmm (Nov 5, 2012)

Ew said:


> If the 50 IS comes - it will be 2.0 or slower. We seem to be getting slower with IS on new glass.



If the 50mm 1.4 IS _is_ 1.4 it would sort of almost justify the $799 price tag. Any slower and: no.


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm really interested in seeing how the 24-70/4 IS performs, and at what price point. If it's reasonably sharp in the center wide open and across the frame by f/8 then it'll be a huge winner in this new era of less expensive full frame bodies.

Hopefully they cut fewer corners on IQ than Nikon did with its new 24-85; the size, weight, and price of that lens are phenomenal but the IQ is arguably worse than the 18-55 crop sensor kit lens... I really want a decent, affordable, reasonably-sized full-frame zoom but nobody seems to be willing to make one. Here's hoping Canon pulls through!


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 5, 2012)

Ew said:


> If the 50 IS comes - it will be 2.0 or slower. We seem to be getting slower with IS on new glass.



And don't forget that f/2.0 is the fastest that's ever been made with IS, if i'm not mistaken (the EF 200L IS f/2.0). Besides that, there's only a lot of f/2.8 with IS (17-55, 24, 28, 100L, 70-200L, 300L, 400L).
So even a 50mm f/2.0 IS might be pushing it (although 50mm is one of the easiest lenses to make fast, so 50mm f/2.0 IS might not be too hard). Alternatively, might we see a videographers' 50mm f/2.8 IS in the same vein as the 24 & 28 f/2.8 IS we got earlier? (and their pricetags?).
Noone's mentioned that 50mm f/1.3 rumours from last week either. If we get that, then the door's open for a 50/1.2L replacement at f/1.1 or f/1.0... (we wish)


----------



## ddashti (Nov 5, 2012)

The 14-24 + 135 IS lenses would be something absolutely amazing to see Canon produce.


----------



## JohnJ851 (Nov 5, 2012)

I really doubt Canon delivering a 24-70 f/4 IS for $849 with the recent lens prices they charge. ???

JohnJ


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 5, 2012)

JohnJ851 said:


> I really doubt Canon delivering a 24-70 f/4 IS for $849 with the recent lens prices they charge. ???
> 
> JohnJ



The 24-105 is $1149 (bh) right now, so I too doubt $849.


----------



## tron (Nov 5, 2012)

So instead of a 400 5.6L IS, 100-400 L II, 35 1.4L II, 14-24 we will get these 2 stupid lenses?


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 5, 2012)

I wonder if they will discontinue the 50mm f/1.4. Considering the price difference, I can't imagine there will be that much of a demand for the IS.


----------



## gaelv (Nov 5, 2012)

I wish a 50 macro to replace the old one. Canon has no EF lense (only the 60 EF-S) that is macro below the 100mm.


----------



## Matthew Saville (Nov 5, 2012)

Anybody care to elaborate on what "shortly" means? The whole gist of this post makes it sound like it's a matter of hours. Should I be checking back at midnight eastern?

=Matt=


----------



## gmrza (Nov 5, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Ew said:
> 
> 
> > If the 50 IS comes - it will be 2.0 or slower. We seem to be getting slower with IS on new glass.
> ...



I wonder what the design/manufacturing challenges are for implementing IS on a lens as fast as f/1.4. IS would be nice on a 50 f/1.4, as that could give hand-hold-ability to somewhere in the region of 1/6 to 1/4 sec.

With a lens like that, I could see a lot of happy owners of the current 50 f/1.4 being prepared to buy a new lens.


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 5, 2012)

gmrza said:


> With a lens like that, I could see a lot of happy owners of the current 50 f/1.4 being prepared to buy a new lens.



I've already got the EF 50/1.8, Takumars 50/1.4 & 55/1.8 & 55/2.0, FL 55/1.2, Zeiss 50/4.0 (x3), OM 50/3.5 macro, and just recently a Schneider Retina 50/2.8 (in the post).

And with all of them, even _I_'d be interested in an EF 50/1.4 IS. You can never have too many fifties...


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Nov 5, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > With a lens like that, I could see a lot of happy owners of the current 50 f/1.4 being prepared to buy a new lens.
> ...



so what would be your fave 50mm Croubie - 

i just sold my sigma 50, coming from a 50L and the 50 1.8
i missed my 50's and I'm looking into buying another 50mm again


----------



## bvukich (Nov 5, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > With a lens like that, I could see a lot of happy owners of the current 50 f/1.4 being prepared to buy a new lens.
> ...



You should change you name to dr c50ubie


----------



## candyman (Nov 5, 2012)

Just recently bought the 135mm f/2 L
I can't imagine a 135mm f/2 IS. That would make this lens around 1800 to 2000 euro and more heavy too. If, then maybe f/2.8
I still consider my 24-105 f/4 a good value and would not trade it for the 24-70 f/4. I took it for the focal length at 105 that serves me well as a general purpose outdoors. But I can understand the 6D needs a lighter and smaller kit-lens.
As for the 50mm, I really like to see a f/1.4 better than the current version and competing the bokeh of the Sigma 50mm f/1.4. A lower aperture (i.e. f/2 and up) would not be attractive to me.
Now the 14-24 f/2.8 is a lens I really look forward to. But this kind of lens will probably not arrive in the next year (or two years)


----------



## seanferdi (Nov 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't really matter. It will be months before you ever see one. What happened to the 200-400 that was all over the place at the Olympics? Pictures of it in the wild emerged a long, long time ago and nothing to be said.
> ...



There are suppliers with pre-orders online: 

http://www.fotokonijnenberg.nl/product/1681621/canon-ef-200-400-f4-l-is-plus-tenba-long-bag.html


----------



## Ricku (Nov 5, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> How come is it that when Nikon announces a new lens it's available within weeks, when Canon's availability is within years ?
> 
> Sounds like we know we're behind the competition, but if you are patient for 2 more years, you'll actually see some novelty.... so please don't switch to Nikon immediately.


+1

Amen.

Spot on.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 5, 2012)

bvukich said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > gmrza said:
> ...



or see a doc....


----------



## traveller (Nov 5, 2012)

Ew said:


> If the 50 IS comes - it will be 2.0 or slower. We seem to be getting slower with IS on new glass.



You're basing this on what? The 24mm f/2.8 IS and the 28mm f/2.8 IS are replacements for existing (and very old) non-IS f/2.8 primes, not for the fast wide primes (i.e. the 24mm f/1.4L or the 28mm f/1.8 USM -which are both still current).


----------



## Viggo (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not getting excited anymore. The two lenses will be 200-400 and the 24-70 f4... and you can buy them two years after the release of the 32 f4 in 2018...

The 35, 135 sells in serious numbers so why update? Man, those lenses must have been crazy good for the time when released! Wish Canon would release lenses so good it would take 20 years for it to even a point to update, hint 50 L does not quite to that...


----------



## Stuart (Nov 5, 2012)

nonac said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...


With so much of the development pipeline in the public view, its getting towards the stage where almost all of the current camera's you can actually buy from Canon are obsolete before you get them.
Come on Canon - shorten the announcement to delivery window.


----------



## dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like rubbish to me.

The 24-70 will be more than $850 and the 50 won't have IS.


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 5, 2012)

The current 50mm f/1.4 needs improved build quality, not IS.


----------



## iaind (Nov 5, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Does the 200-400 L IS x1.4 count as already having been "announced"?
> We know it's out there in the wild testing, puts it a rung above others like a 50mm that only surfaced last week (rumour-wise).



Have played with a Canon UK demo lens at an Open Day. They are probably waiting to rack up production before announcing it officially . 
6D demo body is also out there. It's no competitor to 5d3. Tried them both.


----------



## tron (Nov 5, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> The current 50mm f/1.4 needs improved build quality, not IS.


I thought it needed improved Image Quality wide open...


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 6, 2012)

tron said:


> EOBeav said:
> 
> 
> > The current 50mm f/1.4 needs improved build quality, not IS.
> ...



Probably, but I rarely shoot all the way open. My portraits are generally between f/2.0 and f/2.8.


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Dec 10, 2012)

i end up buying another 50mm

canon 50 1.4 at amazon for $299



Portrait_Moments_Photogra said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > gmrza said:
> ...


----------

